# Nutritional Information for Weruva



## Kittys Mom (May 7, 2004)

I wasn't sure if I wanted to start a new thread or continue the old one...but since that one was focused on how to get your cat to gain weight, I decided a new one was better.

I was curious to find out what Weruva would say about their low calorie content, so I emailed them.

*This was my question:*


> I have heard that your canned cat food has extremely an low calorie count, approx. 85 calories in one 5.5 ounce can. Most canned cat food has at least 130 calories per can.
> 
> Innova - 209 cal
> Evo - 217 cal
> ...


*This was their response:*


> Regarding caloric intake for cats, I cannot speak for the reasons other brands formulated their foods to meet their nutrient profiles. What I can say about our formulas is that we use lean muscle meat cuts that are fit for human consumption (and approved for human consumption until we mark it as pet food) as the primary component of all of our formulas.
> 
> We have heard the term quality versus quantity to describe many things, and the same holds true to cat food. Cats are obligate carnivores and will thrive on high quality animal protein. In that regard, a cat would fare better on 62.4 calories of chicken breast than it would on 62.4 calories of chicken by-products, plant based proteins, or calories from carbohydrates. Cats will derive more nutrients from eating higher quality foods and as a result they will tend to eat less.
> 
> ...



*Here is the nutritional information that he sent:*
Type - Protein (min) - Fat (min) - Fiber (max) - Calories in 5.5oz can
*Chicken and Beef *
Paw Lickin' Chicken ------- 10 - 1.4 - 0.5 - 83.91
Grandma's Chicken Soup -- 8 - 1.2 - 0.5 - 83.91
Funky Chunky -------------- 8 - 1.4 - 0.5 - 83.91
Nine Liver ------------------ 10 - 1.4 - 0.5 - 83.91
Green Eggs & Chicken ---- 10 - 1.4 - 0.5 - 83.91
Peking Ducken ------------- 10 - 1.4 - 0.5 - 83.91
On The Cat Wok ----------- 10 - 1.4 - 0.5 - 83.91
Steak Frites ---------------- 10 - 1.4 - 0.5 - 83.91
*Seafood *
Mideast Feast -------------- 12 - 1.5 -- 1.0 - 111.23
Mediterranean Harvest ---- 12 - 1.5 - 0.5 - 111.23
Meow Luau ------------------12 - 1.5 - 1.0 - 135.72
Marbella Paella ------------- 12 - 1.6 - 0.5 - 140.71
Outback Grill ---------------- 10 - 1.4 - 1.0 - 96.41
Asian Fusion ---------------- 12 - 1.6 - 0.5 - 123.08
Polynesian BBQ ------------- 12 - 1.7 - 1.0 - 116.84
Mack and Jack -------------- 12 - 1.7 - 1.0 - 110.14


What do you all think about that?


----------

